# Rest in peace Buzz 29/03/10



## Bon (Mar 29, 2010)

Passed away peacefully in my arms today.











Goodbye my wonderful boy.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 29, 2010)

we're so sorry for your loss of Buzz, he was a beautiful Boy. Rest in peace and binky free little man.


----------



## SOOOSKA (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Buzz was a Beautiful Bunny.

Binky Free at The Rainbow Bridge Buzz. :rainbow:

Susan :bunnyangel:


----------



## kirsterz09 (Mar 29, 2010)

sorry to hear of your loss, 
Binky free Buzz :angelandbunny:


----------



## cheryl (Mar 31, 2010)

So sorry for your loss..What a gorgeous little guy he was


----------



## Pipp (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh no, Bon, what happened? 

So sorry. :sad:


sas :tears2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Mar 31, 2010)

Binky free Buzz. :rainbow:


----------



## kirbyultra (Mar 31, 2010)

I'm so sorry. Binky free, Buzz.


----------



## jcottonl02 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am so sorry...

Binky Free little guy :rainbow:


----------



## iluvdutchrabbbits90 (Apr 1, 2010)

I am very sorry for your loss:rainbow:



Binky free ink iris:


----------



## tonyshuman (Apr 1, 2010)

What a sweet looking guy he was. I know he'll be sorely missed. It was a blessing, at least, that you got to be with him while he passed peacefully. Binky free. Buzz.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Apr 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, binky free big guy.


----------

